# Looking for a custom phone case fulfillment shop



## aznhippos (Jun 21, 2013)

I run a custom phone case merchandising company and am looking to scale the business as we start to receive larger orders.

We currently can fulfill orders of 30 cases and smaller, but anything over that we'll need a dedicated print shop. That said, I have two customers to fulfill: one 30-case order, and one 150-case order whose deadlines are at the end of this summer (September). 

If anyone has worked with reputable fulfillment companies, can you post their information? Similarly, if you provide this service, let me know as well.

Thanks


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

I think you should find the phone case fulfillment company by yourself. This is T-shirtfoums which is about T-shirts. Just outsource part of your fulfillment business to more professional company. Then you can focus on your core business.


----------

